# Building my first pea sea



## stayplation3 (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm going to build my pea sea for the first time. Currently using the pc in my specs built by cyberpowerpc. Heres the parts I've picked. Any ideas or suggestions are appreciated! I will only be doing closed loop as I am too lazy to do otherwise.

Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352030
Case Goodies: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999222
Mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132261
GPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487077
PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438017
Sea Pea You: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117402
RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231797
KB: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823816030
AS5: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007
HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236642
GPU Goodies: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146037
and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181036
SPY Cooler: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181035
Fans: 2 for cpu cooler, 1 for gpu cooler, 1 for front of the case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709025

the last time i checked closed loop cpu cooler reviews the h110 was superior to all the other ones out there despite its lower price. has his changed and can you prove it if it has?

oh 

So what do all yallz think? the total is $2,320 and im going to buy it in ~4 weeks


----------



## stayplation3 (Nov 14, 2014)

meow im excited give me your inputzzzz D:


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Shoot that one in your signature you can just upgrade the gpu and be fine


----------



## Nordic (Nov 14, 2014)

Why not reuse your power supply, hdd, and case?

If that is what you want, then get it. Honestly I feel you could just get a 4790k system, reuse your hdd, your ram, and come out with a comparable system to what you have now but with just two less cpu cores.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 14, 2014)

just woke up and i read the title and i mistook it as pee sea.

i thought someone was building those mineral PC's ... only with pee.

anyhoo setup looks good.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 14, 2014)

skt2011-3 is a little overkill, don't you think? You're spending a lot of extra money when you don't need to.


stayplation3 said:


> So what do all yallz think? the total is $2,320 and im going to buy it in ~4 weeks


For a single GPU system, that's insane and way too much IMHO.

Go with skt1150 instead, there is no reason for most people to go skt2011-3.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 14, 2014)

If gaming is your aim on single GPU, don't bother with X99. Colossal waste of monies. Only worth it for multi-GPU.

Z97, 16GB RAM, i7 of your choice, big baller shot caller AIO if you feel it necessary (h110 is OK, but then why not H220-X?), GTX 980, 256 or 512GB SSD (Evo or MX100 seems reasonable), plus a 1 or 2TB 7200 HDD of your choice. Couple all that with a decent gold PSU (Sea Sonic, XFX XTR, EVGA SuperNova, etc), and hey presto, the best gaming machine, for half the price.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 14, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Only worth it for multi-GPU.


With *more than* 2 GPUs as 8 lanes of PCI-E 3.0 is more than enough to run 2-way CFX or SLI. Benchmarks have shown that CPU performance matters less at higher resolutions as well. I think that skt2011-3 is overkill for 99% of gamers.


----------



## 64K (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah, I agree with the above members. The build you're talking about is way overkill for gaming. Do what RCoon was suggesting and use the saved money to upgrade your 1080p monitor to a 1440p. A GTX 980 can handle that resolution very well and if you get a quality 750 watt PSU then you can always go SLI 980s if you feel a need to on down the road.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 14, 2014)

Make sure you get a good Sea Pea You


----------



## stayplation3 (Nov 14, 2014)

but overkill was the goal. i want to play my league of legendz at 3923839023 fps and watch youtube videos :-D


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 14, 2014)

Teens... 

Put it back in your pants and build something more fiscally responsible. You are paying double under the guise of overkill and futureproofing when there is no way it will last twice as long or net much benefit. You do not need the 6 cores so why buy it? If you insist on blowing your wad, go 5820K instead of 5930K at least...

And dear lord... post the names of the hardware with the links so those in the know (the majority here) don't have to click 213957082957829437 times to see your all your hardware.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 14, 2014)

stayplation3 said:


> but overkill was the goal. i want to play my league of legendz at 3923839023 fps and watch youtube videos :-D



Oh my. The new LoL patch nets me 200FPS+ on a bog standard i5 and 970. You'd gain nothing with that hardware unless you bought a 240hz monitor


----------



## stayplation3 (Nov 14, 2014)

lol well ill also want to be able to max out gta v on pc and junkz like that plus streaming


----------



## Jetster (Nov 14, 2014)

The case has sound damping. You don't need the GPU AIO cooler and I wouldn't by EVGA PSU. It probably  a fine unit just make sure you register it as if you don't you shorten the Warranty dramatically.

Also if the 110 fits its going to be right up against the mosfet heat sink.

Heck with it. Looks good go for it. Pictures please


----------



## stayplation3 (Nov 14, 2014)

well im really getting the h90 on the gpu so i can put that low noise fan on it and never have to run the fan fast and it will stay quiet under load. and the h110 will fit fine. and the base doesnt come with very much sound foam on it. only on the side door... so ima put it everywhere else too


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 14, 2014)

GTA likes higher clocks CPUs, not more cores. skt2011-3 gives you nothing. It's not even overkill, it's a waste.

You can play GTA5 and LoL with a Devil's Canyon i5 just as well for a fraction of the price.


stayplation3 said:


> meow im excited give me your inputzzzz D:


I take it that this means you're not paying for it because someone who works hard to earn their money wouldn't just waste almost a thousand dollars to get something they don't need.


EarthDog said:


> Put it back in your pants and build something more fiscally responsible.


This, this, this, and this. The simple fact is also that skt2011-3 CPUs are clocked lower than say a DC i5 and games like LoL and GTA love higher clocks, not more cores. He would be spending more and getting less.


----------



## stayplation3 (Nov 14, 2014)

lol i dont care what it comes clocked at im going to overclock it and more cores help streaming


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 14, 2014)

Jetster said:


> The case has sound damping. You don't need the GPU AIO cooler and I wouldn't by EVGA PSU. It probably  a fine unit just make sure you register it as if you don't you shorten the Warranty dramatically.


Its arguably one of the BEST units out there... regardless of warranty (Supernova G2 series). They are as good or BETTER than Seasonic and Corsair AXi series and are considerably cheaper.



stayplation3 said:


> lol i dont care what it comes clocked at im going to overclock it and more cores help streaming


Or get a board like that has a streaming engine on it (MSI X99 Gaming 9 AC to name one)...but that would cost around the same anyway...but at least it would take the load off the CPU.


----------



## 64K (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, it's your $$$ to spend as you please but I would cut back on the CPU and increase the GPU and buy a 1440p monitor with the savings. If you are going to stick with your present monitor then from what I saw of its specs the max refresh rate is 75 Hz so anything over 75 FPS will be wasted and not benefit you.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 14, 2014)

stayplation3 said:


> more cores help streaming



I can stream at 1440p on an i5 using OpenBroadcaster (x264 encoding with plenty of aliasing), for what it's worth. Obviously I have to turn one of two settings down, but switching to an i7 would negate that entirely. Lots of streamers (you know, the ones that make crazy money) stream at 1080p@60FPS using i7's basically.

Or just buy a streaming card, then all load is negated.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 14, 2014)

Just switch the CPU/Motherboard/RAM for this and you will get the same performance out of a single card

Intel Core i7-4790K
ASRock Z97 OC Formula
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C9D-16GXM

This would be a great setup!


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 14, 2014)

stayplation3 said:


> lol i dont care what it comes clocked at im going to overclock it and more cores help streaming


Streaming what? LoL? That's a little dumb because LoL for the most part is single-threaded. Even with an i5, you would have 3 cores to do encoding and as RCoon said, get an i7 or capture hardware and the problem is solved.

I think you're looking for excuses to buy expensive hardware, in which case I think we can call it a day because any recommendation will be ignored because e-peen trumps common sense in these cases and we can't fix that.


64K said:


> If you are going to stick with your present monitor then from what I saw of its specs the max refresh rate is 75 Hz so anything over 75 FPS will be wasted and not benefit you.


...or if it's like my Dell S2340Ms which also can do up to 75hz, drops the extra frames so it's jittery at refresh rates over 60hz. In which case the refresh rate overclock means nothing. Just worth noting.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Unless you intend on running more than 2 gpus id not waste the cash on x99 platform- besides there are still too many wrinkles with it to be irorned out. Also a 5820K doesn't have the proper lanes. Thinking youll get 1zill fps is funny.

Youd best to run vsync enabled today.

1150 or AM3+,FM2+ are the platforms id suggest.

However your existing platform can have a gpu and cpu upgrade for less than you want to waste on buying all new, hell you can add more ram even.


----------



## BiggieShady (Nov 14, 2014)

I say go for Z97 platform with Haswell i7 ... you are much better off with overclocking 80W CPU rather than 140W CPU ... single threaded performance still matters the most (not just for games) and i7 has plenty of cores and there is also hyperthreading


----------



## 64K (Nov 14, 2014)

Well OP whichever you choose good luck to you on your first pea sea build and if you do run into a problem come back here for help. You'll get good advice here on Tea Pea You.


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 14, 2014)

I have to agree with this


> Shoot that one in your signature you can just upgrade the gpu and be fine


and this


> For a single GPU system, that's insane and way too much IMHO.


Don't spend so much on something you might regret later.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 14, 2014)

The desire for e-peen is strong in this one..

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/4cxjbv     Grand total slightly under $1,500 for all those streaming and e-peen needs.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh God, I can already see the next original post coming in time....................."Please help, my new $48576838754 dollar Pea Sea won't post!!!" 

Wasting waaaaaaay too much money that is totally unnecessary!!!


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Nov 15, 2014)

I like it. IMO i would go 4960x Geforce 970x2 also larger SSDs like 256x4 or 512x2. 850+ watt psu.


----------



## wolar (Nov 15, 2014)

i would go something like this , can add a second 970 if you want,
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/k6p4Jx
Total:    $1645.80


Edit: It's still an overkill.


----------



## stayplation3 (Nov 16, 2014)

lol more cores will 100% help me in streaming games like gta. and im not using parts off my current pc im gonna give it away. and the low clock issue is solved with 5 minutes of overclocking. and i like eggs.  and i dont really care much about the price, i like overkill.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Nov 16, 2014)

overkill it with a4960x


----------



## Toothless (Nov 16, 2014)

Welp, I vote for a thread close with OP being unreasonable and staying with their own plan. Not much anyone can do if advice goes in one ear and out the other.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 16, 2014)

X99 platforms been havin issues. Skt 2011 ivb-e is plenty.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 16, 2014)

stayplation3 said:


> lol more cores will 100% help me in streaming games like gta. and im not using parts off my current pc im gonna give it away. and the low clock issue is solved with 5 minutes of overclocking. and i like eggs. and i dont really care much about the price, i like overkill.


How about not asking for our help and then bragging about wasting money and going overboard. If you're looking for attention, I'm not impressed.



stayplation3 said:


>



Welcome to the new normal...







Lightbulbie said:


> Welp, I vote for a thread close with OP being unreasonable and staying with their own plan. Not much anyone can do if advice goes in one ear and out the other.


I second this.


----------



## stayplation3 (Nov 17, 2014)

mines faster, and what makes you think im bragging lol. im still taking suggestions if anyone can convince me not to go x99 for any reason other than you dont need it then thats what im really waiting for


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Nov 17, 2014)

I think you should 4960X Dual 980GTX 32GB Ram Raid up 4 SSD's buy a 4k Screen and enjoy your games.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 17, 2014)

stayplation3 said:


> lol more cores will 100% help me in streaming games like gta. and im not using parts off my current pc im gonna give it away. and the low clock issue is solved with 5 minutes of overclocking. and i like eggs.  and i dont really care much about the price, i like overkill.



Pissing contest eh? Phfft...


----------



## Toothless (Nov 17, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> Pissing contest eh? Phfft...


While we're on a happier topic. I think Comcast dropped the download my 5mbps due to my.. Torrents and constant game downloading?


----------



## metalslaw (Nov 17, 2014)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3915072904

In australia... (adsl) Where the new govt is planning to buy back the copper off telstra, and the hfc networks, and implement FTTN, and extending the hfc network...

Previous govt was going FTTP for 93% of aus.

And they both cost pretty close to the same amount now to build...

Corruption in broad daylight


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 17, 2014)

stayplation3 said:


> if anyone can convince me not to go x99 for any reason other than you dont need it then thats what im really waiting for


Umm, that is costs more money and that you get nothing tangible for it? That seems like a pretty big reason to be but I also like to not waste money on things that I'll never use. I'm trying to be diplomatic about this but you're not making it easy.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 17, 2014)

metalslaw said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3915072904
> 
> In australia... (adsl) Where the new govt is planning to buy back the copper off telstra, and the hfc networks, and implement FTTN, and extending the hfc network...
> 
> ...


That's.. Scary slow...


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 17, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> While we're on a happier topic. I think Comcast dropped the download my 5mbps due to my.. Torrents and constant game downloading?



That is lowest speed I can get here. I can have up to 1Gbit if I wanna pay for it. Not bad for living in a little country town of 20K


----------



## wolar (Nov 17, 2014)

Actually .. mine is slower .. behold :


----------



## wolar (Nov 17, 2014)

Also the price for it is 24euro per month, my brother in Hungary with 25-35euro can get 1000MB/s .. ;(


----------



## 64K (Nov 17, 2014)

Mine at work is

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3916409822


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 17, 2014)

Lets keep the thread on topic please. This isn't the Speedtest.net thread.


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 17, 2014)

Ok let me put it this way:

1: The i7 5820K while its a great value and chip the problem is that its a very low binned chip overall for a gamer.  Overclocking on this chip has been interesting because it can go really well or really poorly as I have seen some only reaching 4.2ghz and then a few reach the 4.6ghz threshold.  Its not as high binned as the 5930K which if you end up with one that only reaches 4.2ghz, an i5 4690K at 4.5+ is going to outperform in games for less money.

2: You are correct that having the extra cores help in streaming and editing, but if that's your desire then save a bit and grab the i7 4790K which will overclock easily to 4.5+ghz and give you a total of 8 threads if that's your goal.  The extra maybe a good idea in some cases but its not going to make a better gaming chip overall except if you get a good one.

3: Your only grabbing one video card, why not instead get yourself an i7 4790K, a cheaper motherboard, and then an GTX 980 or a second GTX 970 which would be better in the end.

4: The Liquid cooling kit would probably be pointless even if your going for extreme overclocking on the GTX 970.  Most coolers already max it out without much noise and its hard limited before temps even become close to a problem.  Get a Windforce cooler or something like that if you really want something for overclocking (Or like MSI gaming etc) and you will be just as good with less money invested.

5: Please do not get a Hybrid drive like that...Get a separate SSD and HDD as you will be way better off performance wise.  Try something like a Samsung 840 Evo or Crucial MX100 and a Seagate Barracuda 1tp 7200RPM (Or similar) and you will be much faster and happier.

Its all going to come down to value, the problem is your build is all over the place in terms of performance to power.  Let me make an alternative set of suggestion to you that you will probably appreciate more in the long run:


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 17, 2014)

Came to the thread, saw that he spelled PC as Pea Sea, and it had me like....Im out!


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 17, 2014)

I like how he "stealth edited" his internet speeds...


----------



## McSteel (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## MT Alex (Nov 17, 2014)

Haughty teens are just too anxious to spend their parents money.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 17, 2014)

MT Alex said:


> Haughty teens are just too anxious to spend their parents money.


 
Sound about right...


----------



## 64K (Nov 17, 2014)

MT Alex said:


> Haughty teens are just too anxious to spend their parents money.



If his parents are spending $2,300 on his PC then they are probably getting BSed by him that he needs all of that for what he wants it for.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 17, 2014)

64K said:


> If his parents are spending $2,300 on his PC then they are probably getting BSed by him that he needs all of that for what he wants it for.


 
Believe it or not, some parents think they need to "buy" their children's love, getting them whatever they want.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 17, 2014)

Man the only thing I conned my parents into was my C64...I have been supporting my own PC habit for 20yrs....


----------



## Toothless (Nov 17, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Believe it or not, some parents think they need to "buy" their children's love, getting them whatever they want.


When I had to live with my grandmother, it was normal for her to buy me things here and there, and think that it'll make up for the verbal abuse.  Like it was a trade-off when really, my therapist would say otherwise.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 17, 2014)

I had one of the cool Grandmas too. The first tape I ever got was Beastie Boys License to Ill for my 12th Birthday


----------



## Toothless (Nov 17, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> I had one of the cool Grandmas too. The first tape I ever got was Beastie Boys License to Ill for my 12th Birthday


Eh.. Cept' mine was half cool / half abusive.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh man. I love story time. Back in the day, my parents bought me a skt478 barebone PC and a 2.4Ghz Celeron. I salvaged parts from my old eMachine to make the rest work and my parents said to me, "Next time you want computer parts, you have to buy it yourself." So I worked and earned every upgrade since. That is the way the world works and being wasteful with money is only setting yourself up for failure. Also to blow your mind a little more, that skt478 system is in my attic and it stills works.


----------



## stayplation3 (Nov 20, 2014)

lol im buying this pea sea for myself and i dont care how much it costs. i just bought a ps4 and gta v last night just so i can play gta v with slightly better graphics with no other reason at all.

and if any of you could help me on this question, thanks. https://EnterDodgyLinkHere.com


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 20, 2014)

You linked a tech forum to a question about your drugs? WTF? The last thing you want are these idiots (including myself) telling you how much of a drug to take. You MAY get lucky and actually find a doctor that frequents here to come across this thread and reply, otherwise, yeah, that was quite possibly the stupidest link I have seen on a tech forum for advice... Good lord son.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 20, 2014)

Dear god what is wrong with this OP..


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't know, I think that link explains a lot.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 20, 2014)

MT Alex said:


> I don't know, I think that link explains a lot.


No shit...


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 20, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> You linked a tech forum to a question about your drugs? WTF? The last thing you want are these idiots (including myself) telling you how much of a drug to take. You MAY get lucky and actually find a doctor that frequents here to come across this thread and reply, otherwise, yeah, that was quite possibly the stupidest link I have seen on a tech forum for advice... Good lord son.



Oh I dunno I consider myself pretty knowledgeable on that angle but this just not the place for it nor would I answer it...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 20, 2014)

-Unsubbed- Person not listening to advice here; already made up mind before topic was made. Head of stone, knowledge cannot penetrate to the brain; wasting our time, dexterity, and sight. See what happens next time a post is made asking for help, it'll be an empty room.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 20, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> Oh I dunno I consider myself pretty knowledgeable on that angle but this just not the place for it nor would I answer it...


With respect, if you are not a doctor, nobody should be listening to you and not following up with an experts opinion. I can tell you what I took in college 15+ years ago to get jacked up, but that is as far as it goes. LOL!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 20, 2014)

stayplation3 said:


> lol im buying this pea sea for myself and i dont care how much it costs. i just bought a ps4 and gta v last night just so i can play gta v with slightly better graphics with no other reason at all.



heres a tip for yeah, stop saying pea sea.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 20, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> With respect, if you are not a doctor, nobody should be listening to you and not following up with an experts opinion. I can tell you what I took in college 15+ years ago to get jacked up, but that is as far as it goes. LOL!



I would have to say my knowledge is pretty much that and then some. But as I said this isn't this place for it either way


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 20, 2014)

> and if any of you could help me on this question, thanks. https://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1536784#post1536784


Oh that explains why you wrote pea sea. Why even ask something like this on a tech forum when I'm sure there is a forum or a site dedicated to this already. These days there's a site for pretty much everything..


----------



## stayplation3 (Nov 20, 2014)

lol u dont need to be a doctor to answer that


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 20, 2014)

stayplation3 said:


> lol u dont need to be a doctor to answer that


Nope just someone with a problem....


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 20, 2014)

I think someone is about to get a bit more than just an infraction.


----------



## Jborg (Nov 20, 2014)

Lol @ this thread - That is all.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 20, 2014)

stayplation3 said:


> lol u dont need to be a doctor to answer that


True... if you want risk not taking enough or overdosing.

I think you need some help... on a lot of fronts friend. 

Good luck to you...


----------



## stayplation3 (Nov 20, 2014)

lol im gonna order parts next friday


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 20, 2014)

Crap threads are crap with crap links and crap questions so closed.


----------

